
Adobe Patches 23 Critical Vulnerabilities in Flash Player - nerdy
https://threatpost.com/adobe-patches-23-critical-vulnerabilities-in-flash-player/114740/
======
nerdy
It's pretty scary to see this many critical vulnerabilities in a patch, then
consider all the other widely-used software and the cumulative sum of their
vulnerabilities.

